# free fertility books



## claire2000 (Apr 30, 2006)

Hi,
I am giving away the below two books free to good home 

Please PM me if you would like them 

Pink for a girl (great condition)

The hollow heart (ok condition)

Many thanks
Claire


----------



## nickym (Aug 14, 2006)

Hi Claire

If nobody has already asked for the Hollow Heart, id appreciate reading.

Can always post it onto someone else after ive read too

xx


----------



## claire2000 (Apr 30, 2006)

Hi,
Sorry Nicky  

I have posted out to another FF.

Thanks
Claire


----------

